# Fan Club: Beno Udrih!



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Beno Udrih tonight verus Portland:

*21 Minutes*

12 Points
10 Assists
2 Rebounds

_On 4-5 shooting (2-2 from the three) and 2-2 from the line. With 0 turnovers._


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The Blazers were offering a "free statistics" night. Any opposing player could have whatever stat line he wished.

As a Blazers fan, I do hope they don't offer any more such nights.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

If you're saying this was some klind of fluke, you're completely wrong.

beno has shown he can shoot and dish the ball.

He just needs to play. He hardly does because we have Parker, but when he does,he doesn't affect the team in a negative way, always positive. We never miss a beat when Parler leaves and Beno enters.

And this is coming from a rookie picked 28th.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> If you're saying this was some klind of fluke, you're completely wrong.


I'm was making a half-serious, half-joking comment about this being one of the worst (probably will end up *the* worst) performance of the year by the Blazers, so I don't personally think much of value can be drawn from the game.

If Tyronne Lue played for the Spurs, he would have had 15 points on great shooting with a handful of assists.

I was really making no comment on whether you're right, overall, about Udrih. Just that this game doesn't illustrate a lot, in my opinion.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> If you're saying this was some klind of fluke, you're completely wrong.
> 
> beno has shown he can shoot and dish the ball.
> ...


I agree


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm was making a half-serious, half-joking comment about this being one of the worst (probably will end up *the* worst) performance of the year by the Blazers, so I don't personally think much of value can be drawn from the game.
> ...





Way to go Minstrel. Spurs fans are the most-mild mannered on these boards, and you almost caused a riot. You should be ashamed of yourself. 



Anyway, if you're going to start a fan club, sign me up.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

OK this guy really has a lot of potential and I can't believe what I just read (i.e comp with Telfair and stuff eventough Telfair could become an all star).
I mean the guy is young and his basketball IQ is very high, he has such a good tempo in his game able to pass to the open teammate whenever the occassion is brought to him.
He can shoot the ball very well too... but he is still an excellent pass first point guard.
Count me as one of his fans, I love his game and his attitude on the floor.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Count me in this fan club. This kid can play. I bet the Rockets would love to have him right now (though his inexperience would be more exposed with starter minutes, he'd still do better than whatever they are using).


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is great for the Spurs. He perfectly fits their collective team personality. He realizes his role.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> Way to go Minstrel. Spurs fans are the most-mild mannered on these boards, and you almost caused a riot. You should be ashamed of yourself.


I am a controversial figure, both loved and hated for my frank takes on life, love and the ultimate nature of reality.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

If there's a fanclub, sign me up for it.


----------



## broshrddg (Jun 5, 2002)

I hate Beno! He is the reason why Kirilenko is hurt! :grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

His name alone is good enough reason for me to be in his fan club, sign me up!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll give GODisaSpursFan an opportunity to start the fan club and if he doesn't take it, I'll have to do it myself.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Since this thread is really no longer about discussing Udrih and just about a fanclub, it's run it's course. Threads about signature fanclubs aren't allowed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Since this thread is really no longer about discussing Udrih and just about a fanclub, it's run it's course. Threads about signature fanclubs aren't allowed.





Now we're in the Spurs forum baby. Feel the rath of Koko!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

See, now I feel like one of those guys who liked the indy band when they were selling CDs out of the trunk of their car.. and then when they go mainstream I feel that my relationship with said artist is less intimate.

I've liked Beno Udrih since I saw him against the Sixers in the preseason, I couldn't put my finger on what it was exactly, he just played a smart game, was quick of foot and just always seemed to do the right thing. I haven't been able to watch him as often during the season, but I'm still a fan.

So what I'm trying to say, whoever starts the club, add me.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

I've liked Beno since the Rocky Mountain Revue this smmer. Even though he was hurt, he still showed flashes of brillance.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Whoever has made this club, count me in. He has been absolutely great for us this year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> I've liked Beno since the Rocky Mountain Revue this smmer. Even though he was hurt, he still showed flashes of brillance.




Are you going to start the club? If not, I'll take over.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Beno just got named got milk rookie of the month together with Okafor...
http://www.nba.com/milk_rookie/rom_december_050103.html


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Beno just got named got milk rookie of the month together with Okafor...
> http://www.nba.com/milk_rookie/rom_december_050103.html




This is deserving of it's own thread!!!!!



I came home from work, and saw that flash on the bottom of NBA TV, which came as a complete surprise to me. Awesome!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Check the sig below


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

put me in


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> put me in


me too, Udrih is the man!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Both are added. :yes:


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Count me in as well!


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry Koko, I had no idea how to start a fan club.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Add me to the club man. 

He's from Slovenia right??

Its close to my country. :groucho:


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

I rember him when he was 18, playing for Olimpija Ljubljana along with Jiri Welsch. He was already great back then, smart, fast player. But i have never even think of that he could be some day like this, playing in best NBA team, and playing great. And named for rookie of the month, man i'm proud! (yes, there is preety much weak rookie competition in the west, but anyway). He will be the best Slovenian player in the NBA, if he isn't already. I hope that he will get in to the rookie team against the sophomores. 

fan club, count me too


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Let me in this club!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Let me in this club!!!







Cool, because I want to be in the J.R. Smith fan club.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I guess I only posted on the nba forum about beno...
ain't got time to check but you can defo count me in this club... beno rocks !


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Let me in too!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> I guess I only posted on the nba forum about beno...
> ain't got time to check but you can defo count me in this club... beno rocks !




You're member number 3 actually. 



As for ezealen, welcome aboard.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hey let me in the club, koko! beno is awesome! a very good player... 28th pick, not so bad! i'm not so sad seeing parker out of the game anymore just 'cuz of Udrih and that's saying a lot since i'm in love w/ parker! 


ps.
i haven't been on this forum in like forever 'cuz of my computer and no time but i'll for sure drop by more often....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> hey let me in the club, koko! beno is awesome! a very good player... 28th pick, not so bad! i'm not so sad seeing parker out of the game anymore just 'cuz of Udrih and that's saying a lot since i'm in love w/ parker!
> 
> 
> ...





I though you'd left us. We are actually a lot more active as opposed to last season, so hopefully you'll be able to post as much as you used to. Luiz_Rodrigo should be back pretty soon as well. 




As for the fan club, welcome aboard.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm retiring the Beno Udrih Fan Club (in my signature), so I'll post the members right here:



*Beno Udrih Fan Club: Join the Wagon!*
*1)*KokoTheMonkey *2)*GODisaSpursFan *3)*DaBobZ *4)*Pan Mengtu 
*5)*Nephets * 6)*Yao Mania *7)*PhillyPhanatic *8)*texan *9)*Theo! *10)*Matiz *11)*AMR 
*12)*Admiral *13)*DaUnbreakableKinG *14)*EHL *15)*Andrejos *16)*Drewbs 
*17)*sheefo13 *18)*DwyaneWade4MVP *19)*ezealen *20)*XxMia_9xX *21)*KG4MVP2 
*22)*ballstorm *23)*Luiz_Rodrigo *24)*NBA4life *25)*Volcom *26)*-D! *27)*Zalgirinis 
*28)*Pejavlade *29)*KidCanada101 *30)*Q8i *31)*Bobot *32)*Rhubarb


----------

